
Humble Book Bundle: Forbidden Books Supporting Banned Books Week 2018 - ingve
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/forbidden-books-2018
======
znpy
> HUMBLE BOOK BUNDLE: FORBIDDEN BOOKS

> SUPPORTING BANNED BOOKS WEEK 2018

offer not available in your region

~~~
sp332
Maybe the books aren't banned enough in your region to qualify :)

------
madmulita
"offer not available in your region", hmmm

~~~
msoucy
Interesting, what region is it? Is it because of the banned books themselves,
or does Humble just not operate in your area?

~~~
madmulita
I see that only for a couple of books, I don't think we have banned books over
here. It must be a publisher limitation.

------
Jun8
Lauren Myracle (author of _ttyl_ listed here) has an interesting essay on the
subject of book banning: [https://www.huffingtonpost.com/lauren-myracle/im-
with-the-ba...](https://www.huffingtonpost.com/lauren-myracle/im-with-the-
banned_b_5113407.html)

Also, _Heartbreak Soup_ is excellent!

------
km3k
Wait, someone banned Bone?

~~~
sp332
The explanation of who banned the book is linked in the description:
[http://cbldf.org/banned-challenged-comics/case-study-
bone/](http://cbldf.org/banned-challenged-comics/case-study-bone/)

